# General > Classified Marketplace >  USMC MSS 4-piece sleeping system for sale

## MCBushbaby

*USMC M.S.S. (Modular Sleeping System)*

Authentic USMC, Natick tags.  Includes Goretex Bivvy, Patrol bag (green), Intermediate bag (black), and compression stuff sack.  Used lightly for a few years - no rips, tears, stains, modifications, damage of any kind other than maybe a few scuffs on underside of Goretex bivvy.  Heavy duty YKK zippers, bomb-proof (hyperbole) fabric and construction.  Made for our boys so you know it'll hold together in the bush.  Why am I selling?  I've gone ultralite - still into survival - but I have new equipment that replaces this (more in the mind, less on the back).  Pictures available upon request.  Asking $60 + shipping.
Located in Los Angeles for local pick up as an option.  Cheers
Picture album uploaded here:  http://imgur.com/a/W0BxZ#0
[B]UPDATE (May 19):  SOLD[

----------


## intothenew

I received the bags yesterday. As advertised, they are in like new condition. I must admit to being a bit hesitant on this transaction, sending funds to an individual, awaiting that to clear, then awaiting shipment. But, things worked out great. I want to let those that may wish to deal with MCBushbaby in the future, this was a satisfying transaction.

----------


## Jimmyq

Nice. Too bad for me that I wasnt quite at this forum when it was posted up, I have the same setup I bought online a couple years ago and for the price I would have tried to buy up this one for my wife.

----------


## hayshaker

i have 2 mss bags plus a xtra bivysac. awesome bags indeed.

----------


## Ralph Rotten

I already have a ECWS bag.  Hope you sell that thing to a good home.

Be sure that when you store it you keep it lair out or hanging in the closet.  Leaving a quality bag like that compressed will ruin the hollowfill.  Always unpack it when you get home.

----------


## hunter63

I gonna guess he won't see you message he hasn't been around since 05-19-2012, his last post.....
He had also posted that it was sold.
[B]UPDATE (May 19): SOLD[

----------


## Ralph Rotten

> I gonna guess he won't see you message he hasn't been around since 05-19-2012, his last post.....
> He had also posted that it was sold.
> [B]UPDATE (May 19): SOLD[



The advice still stands.  Most people erroneously store their bags in compression sacks and it is actually bad for them.  Worse yet when you do it to a nice bag like that ECWS.

----------

